# Chatroom



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi FM Pals:I was on the chatroom yesterday, but didn't connect with anyone else.Does this have to be arranged week, by week, or is on every Monday and this was just a slow week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2000)

Weener, I'm sorry no one else came. I started watching the Beach Boys movie sunday night and the second part was last night. It was sooo good. I plan to be back next monday, though! Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:That's okay. Was the Beach Boys movie good. I forgot all about it. I wanted to watch it too.I'm still new to chatrooms, so I wasn't sure if the date changed or if it was something that had to be arranged ahead of time. Just checking.I guess it was a busy day for everyone. I'll be back next Monday. Thanks.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weener and Lynne, Sorry I wasn't there either. I spent all day shopping with a friend who asked me to go with her to Milwaukee. I was totally exhausted and decided to turn in early. My fibro was really bothering me. This is the worst time of year for me with the constant weather changes. I think it wise if one of us posts the times on the Sunday before so that it appears on the board on Monday too. If we want it all the time like that now, perhaps Brad would advertise it as such if we ask him too, and then we would get more to come on a regular basis.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I went into the chatroom last night about 8:00 Pacific, I thought weener was on but nobody answered so I left. Hope we're on next week.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie & Geomv:Moldie, I've done the shopping thing before. Before I moved, my best friend Deb and I would do the odd shopping till you drop tour. She loves to shop and has the energy that I don't have. But, we always took coffee/tea breaks during the day. My big shopping of late is to go out for an hour and then come home. It's always nice to get out of the house. Geomv, I'm sorry that I didn't connect with you last night. I tried on several occasions to hook up. My computer keeps on disconnecting me from the internet. It's been doing that for 2 weeks now. I think I did try to sign on around ll:00 (eastern time), but got cut off, so I decided to go to bed. Hopefully we will have a better turn out next week. Take care and Moldie, I will try to remember to post something on Sunday for the chatroom. Will it be the same time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

Hi All, I tried numerous times to get to the chat on Monday, but there was some sort of trouble opening the site. It kept telling me it couldn't be found.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I suspect the same time would be best, unless there is a lot of difference of opinion on the time. The friend I went with was one of those 'high energy friends' too weener. We really didn't go that many places, but she is a non-stop talker and we were gone a long time. All I could do was yawn after awhile, and apologize for it. When someone else drives, you are kind of at their mercy.


----------

